# Ocarina - how do you know if you're getting a good one



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

....or does it matter.

My grand daughter (who likes anything I give her) has asked me for an "ocarina" for her birthday in a couple of weeks.










This place has them for $40 to $60 USD and then there are some on eBay for $5.95.

Is a $40 one going to be better enough to hold her interest or am I better off with the $6 one from eBay?

FYI - some Zelda video game made these things popular and I can see that it would be tempting to try one but they seem a bit expensive.

Margaret


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The Ocarina in your picture might be tied to the video game (hence the high price). My sons played that game and the symbol looks familiar. My younger son picked up an Ocarina at Long & McQuade's and I don't think it was more than $10.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If a little Chihuahua dances to it for money, you've got a good ocarina.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, we have a Long & McQuade here so I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe that was too obscure a reference. I refer, of course, to the Walt Disney presentation, _Pablo and the Dancing Chihuahua_, the film that introduced the ocarina to children of Canada and the U.S.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Hmmm, maybe that was too obscure a reference. I refer, of course, to the Walt Disney presentation, _Pablo and the Dancing Chihuahua_, the film that introduced the ocarina to children of Canada and the U.S.


I knew it was something like that - I was just getting back to ask for more information   

That was an old show - 1968 - wow.

Margaret


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Macified said:


> The Ocarina in your picture might be tied to the video game (hence the high price). My sons played that game and the symbol looks familiar. My younger son picked up an Ocarina at Long & McQuade's and I don't think it was more than $10.


You are correct, the Ocarina in that picture has the Tri-Force on it which means it is probably tied to the game and possibly more expensive because of it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

From $2.99 here:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Grover-Sweet-Potato-Diatonic-Ocarina?sku=460024

To:
http://shop.songbirdocarina.com/Zelda-Ocarinas/

To:
http://www.clayz.com/zelda.html


The last "link" is my favourite.

Heh

The mini one is nice, You can wear it around your neck









Dave


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I did whatever due diligence I could on the subject of ocarinas and then I called my granddaughter and asked her if she would rather have a real honest to goodness Zelda ocarina that costs me $100 after shipping and everything, and that she will play once and then toss it in a drawer, or would she rather have the $15 one I can get here at Long & McQuaid and she can have the rest of the money to put towards something else she wants.

When it sounded like it was going to be her money that paid for it, the decision was simple   

Take care, Margaret


----------

